# Benchmade knives



## Hoss78

Are they really worth the money?


----------



## riverbank

I don't doubt that they make an excellent blade. I love knives, And to be honest if I just had the extra money laying around I would probably own one myself. But for a guy like me, (poor) I can't see anything more than a good USA made Kershaw. I've carried Kershaw knives for a Long time. I currently have the Kershaw "link" in my pocket. Its an excellent knife for the money in my opinion. I also really like one they make that I think is called the "leek" I always got the black one when I carried that knife. Didn't mean to get way off subject. I bet benchmade makes a good quality knife, its just my opinion that for the workin man there are better options out there.


----------



## NorthGeorgiaHunter

I like them.  The price makes me take better care of mine than a cheap one.  Very well made.


----------



## Crimson

NorthGeorgiaHunter said:


> I like them.  The price makes me take better care of mine than a cheap one.  Very well made.



I feel the same way.  I love my benchmade and it is a killer knife.  I have a Kershaw too and it is good as well I just feel the Benchmade stays sharper longer.


----------



## bandit819

My ex-wife gave me a benchmade with a tanto blade as a gift when I completed my first SWAT school 25 years ago. The wife is gone, I'm retired now and the benchmade is still with me in my go bag. Worth the money? In my opinion, yes.


----------



## jigman29

I got a brand new one in a trade and really like it. It was about 250.00 new and I carried it for a couple years. Only thing was it was a little big and didn't make a good knife for cleaning deer. I know they are not really for that but I use a knife for everything. My only real problem is that it's an auto opening knife and having a carry permit I am legal to own it in ga. But Benchmade won't warranty it without me being military or leo. I think it's a federal law that they can't ship across state lines to an individual. That being said, I would recommend the knives in general.


----------



## DannyW

I have a Benchmade mini-griptillian (sp?). Wonderful knife, an everyday carry for around $100, but I just can't sharpen it. Even on a Wicked Edge sharpening tool.


----------



## chill15

Every penny!


----------



## bowhunter59

As a benchmade owner I like the Benchmade knives.  They are a little pricey to begin with but have a lifetime warranty.  BM will resharpen and go through the knives replacing any worn parts, springs, pocket clips, screws, etc.  At one time, they replaced broken blades free, however so many people were breaking tips off using the knife as a screwdriver or trying to pry something open, that they now charge $30 for a SS blade, $40 for a black one.  Will sharpen everything but serrations when you return one for repairs.


----------



## JonathanG2013

I have a Benchmade 940-1 and love it so far.  The carbon fiber looks and feels great with the grip.  The s90V steel is sharp and cuts like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## swampstalker24

I have one of the Benchmade HK models....  had it for bout 4 years now and still holding up.  They are a bit spendy, but IMO that just gives me more incentive to keep up with it and not lose it like I've done with previous cheaper knives I've owned.


----------



## cmfireman

I've got a Benchmade Pinnacle that has been discontinued but I feel it is too nice to chance losing doing work around the farm.

I carry a little CRKT folder when I'm working, and the Benchmade when I'm out. Kind of a "church knife".

I do keep a Swedish Morakniv in all my vehicles, on my atv, in the house and on the boat though, awesome little fixed blades for the $$.


----------



## FlipKing

I have a fixed blade Benchmade Contego. I have had several people notice and admire it. The only blade I put over it is my handmade one that is from my wife's family.


----------



## Barfolomew

I have 2 Benchmade knives and like both of them.  They will sharpen and go through the knife for $5 if you send it back to them.  Both of them hold their edges really well and fit your hand, so no slippage.


----------



## IvyThicket

I've had 2 Benchmade knives and I love them. I lost one and broke another however (my fault). 

I switched to the Kershaw Link and I haven't looked back since. For around $40 you can't beat them. Made in America and the 420HC is a very serviceable blade. Not only that but you get Kershaw's lifetime warranty. Field & Stream called it their best knife for under $40, for 2016. Seeing as how I can buy 3 for the price of 1 Benchmade and knowing the performance of both, I just don't see the difference to justify the price.

Just me however.


----------



## RunningBull

I bought my first Bench Made knife nearly 20 years ago. It was an automatic and I fell in love with BM knives. I now own several BMs mostly folders, a couple of assisted and another automatic.

I realize that I buy them for different reasons than most people. The quality of Bench Made knives are well known and desirable for collectors. When a new model that comes out and I like the look and feel, I buy it. I keep the original box with packaging together in a safe place.

I don't find them to be difficult to resharpen when it's needed.  I will usually just touch them up after use with a strop and jeweler's rouge. I used the 5 stone Lansky sharpening system and more recently I've been using the Ken Onion Work Sharp.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1

I've got a Bench that I've had for roughly 8-10 years.  It's a 940 and still looks and is still great.  If you want a fixed blade there are better knives for the money like TOPS and ESEE that have great warranties and steel.  

Go to Bladehq.


----------



## AM1

This is a Benchmade Torrent given to me 3 years ago at the GeorgiaCarry annual convention by GCO Ex. Director Jerry Henry, for my activism and volunteer work for gun rights legislation. Custom engraving by Zac Brown's Southern Grind


----------



## Hoss78

AM1 said:


> This is a Benchmade Torrent given to me 3 years ago at the GeorgiaCarry annual convention by GCO Ex. Director Jerry Henry, for my activism and volunteer work for gun rights legislation. Custom engraving by Zac Bown's Southern Grind



Very nice!


----------



## alphachief

Yesterday I picked up this like new in the box BM 940BL Osbourne for a great price.  You can find them used and in excellent shape for a fraction of the retail price.  Very light, good looking and durable knife...and you can't beat that Benchmade service.


----------



## EuroTech

I have been using a BM daily for years and just got a new one from Santa. The Griptillion is what I carry and I abuse it. Last summer I opened 70 bags of concrete with it and it took it like a champ. I don't baby mine but I do have a new one for church!


----------



## Bigmonk96

I love the Benchmade also  -- I've carried the BM 3550 auto for many years - like the Griptilian in their folderknives -- for less money the Kershaw ( USA made**) are awesome too. Just came out with one,I'm thinking about ordering,called "Dividend" and around $40 on e-bay__ good luck,Monk*


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Hoss78 said:


> Are they really worth the money?



Nope


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hoss78 said:


> Are they really worth the money?



I've owned a couple and like the design and functionality of the knives but am not a fan of the low quality of steel they use in them.


----------



## ripplerider

Benchmades are nice but I'm a Spyderco man. Lots of premium steel choices, lots of different models, something for everyone.


----------



## Dub

I've never owned a Benchmade.....wanted one, but it seems that I find something else to spend the money on.


I've been well served by this Kershaw Blur.  Made in USA.  You put a little pressure against the thumb stud and it flies open & locks with authority.  All but an "auto".  

I've used mine a lot and it's held an edge really well.

The only downside I've experienced is the clip gets loose.  It'd benefit from a 3rd screw like most of the other folders I've had.

I thought I'd lost it and bought this Spyderco Tenacious after seeing them so highly regarded.  Guess what I found shortly after, lol.

It's 100% controlled by your thumb manipulating the blade to full open or close.  Not as smooth or fast as that Kershaw....but fairly simple and easy.

I like the size of the Sypderco better and it feels great in hand.  Time will tell how it holds up.  Didn't realize it was made in China until after buying it. 

I think both knives were less than $60 each.

One day I may give a Benchmade a try, but these two should hold me for a while.


----------



## deast1988

I have a Griptilian Benchmade got back in Highschool. It's cleaned around 15 deer no issues. 

About 5years ago I got an Adamas Automatic. That knife between me buddies and Family has cleaned 45deer. Absolutely a tank, opens as fast today as it did back then.

This year I picked up a loco higher grade steel. It slices through wicked holds a nice edge. An seems easier to sharpen then the adamas. 

My carry knife is a Pagan OTF. Smooth an flawless.

Blue box or black box. All you need to know, lifetime warranty. You break a point bust a clip can't sharpen want a new factory edge just send it back no questions asked. Sharpening is shipping an handling. 

I have a SpyderCo nice knife good steel. Pain to sharpen no warranty. Think I paid $150s for it.

Benchmade stands behind there stuff An my use of them has been extensive.

I'm goin to get an Altitude once I find them local. 1.67oz it'll go into my bug out bag.


----------



## Hoss78

I got a benchmade emissary and a valet for Christmas can’t remember the steel but both are sweet knives. Kinda hate to edc either except for church or special occasions. Dub if you ever see a emissary in a store give it a look I don’t think you will be disappointed.


----------



## LTZ25

*Ruger take down*

I love those bench made knives .


----------



## Hooty Hoot

There are many good knives out there. Benchmade is a good knife but a poor value. If they threw in a pair of Costa sunglasses, you would still get cheated.

BOTH TIMES


----------



## whitetailfreak

They seem like good knives, but I've never really cared for the look of Benchmade knives. Just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Goat

I have a few and like them.


----------

